# Found pigeon brown and white in Lancaster



## Meankitty2175 (Aug 28, 2011)

Not sure if we are helping... But a brown and white pigeon had landed in our back yard.... It was trying to drink from the pool, so we gave it fresh water and bird seed we use to feed other pigeons and birds. it's been about 3 weeks and it now comes back every day. we don't mind and actually enjoy watching/ feeding it. The problem is we are moving on September 1st, the owners of the house don't like or appreciate the pigeons, so we know it will no longer get fed. The pigeon has all white tail, brown wings and some brown on it's back and the top of its head. It has a red tag on the right foot and a light green on the left. It allows us to get close but I haven't tried to catcht it so I don't know tag numbers. I'm hoping someone near Lancaster, ca or the antelope valley has a home that it goes to at night.. If so let me know to put my mind at ease. Otherwise, since I know nothing about pigeons, does anyone know if it will find a new place to get food or have we ruined it by feeding it? 

I'm not looking for snide remarks, and I know it probably knows how to take care of itself but if he is lost, I just want to make sure there's not a sad owner still looking. Thank you!


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Lancaster UK??


----------



## Meankitty2175 (Aug 28, 2011)

No sorry... Lancaster, California, U.S.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like a racing pigeon. A young one, at that. The red band should be a 2011 AU band, and the green one being an electronic clock band. Try catching it with a trap like this:
http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html

It may go home before you can catch it, but it is worth a try as the longer it is out in the "wild" the more of a chance it has of getting hurt/killed by a predator.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello , that sounds like mine that I lost 3 weeks ago . I live in littlerock, whats the band number? I got him from palmdale. Thanks.


----------



## stephanieab (Aug 30, 2017)

Hey, did you ever find your pigeon? I live in Lancaster and I've seen a brown/white pigeon just like the initial post described in my front yard for two days now.


----------

